# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Come fatturo in USA se non hanno VAT number??

## v-day

Salve a tutti,
ho un problemino.. Società italiana che deve fatturare a società usa. 
alla mia richiesta del vat number mi hanno risposto che non hanno questo numero perchè non superano un certo giro d'affari... 
COME FATTURO ALLORA?? 
ma è corretto!?? 
spero qualcuno mi illumini.
Grazie

----------


## Lolly74

Fai fattura con iva come se fosse un privato italiano .....

----------


## v-day

> Fai fattura con iva come se fosse un privato italiano .....

  perfetto, quindi nel campo CF/P.I. lascio in bianco?
ma devo allegare qualcosa alla fattura? tipo la loro dichiarazione e/o altro oppure sto apposto cosi?? 
Cmq più passa il tempo e più mi rendo conto che solo in italia abbiamo un sistema fiscale ridicolo...  :EEK!:

----------


## v-day

> perfetto, quindi nel campo CF/P.I. lascio in bianco?
> ma devo allegare qualcosa alla fattura? tipo la loro dichiarazione e/o altro oppure sto apposto cosi?? 
> Cmq più passa il tempo e più mi rendo conto che solo in italia abbiamo un sistema fiscale ridicolo...

  Dimenticavo... Nel caso in cui fossero servizi informatici e/o software, creati in italia ed inviati elettronicamente via email,  non c'è l'esenzione!?

----------


## Lolly74

Se fossero degli operatori con vat number si. In un caso simile io ho fatto fattura con iva.

----------


## v-day

perfetto,
e se fosse il contrario? cioè italia acquista da società usa che non ha vat? loro mi fatturano con iva o senza?? 
Sempre con iva, giusto?   

> Se fossero degli operatori con vat number si. In un caso simile io ho fatto fattura con iva.

----------


## Lolly74

Secondo me si. Io ho acquistato on line in Germania, la fattura mi è arrivata con la loro mwh (iva).

----------


## v-day

ma tu hai acquistato come azienda o privato?   

> Secondo me si. Io ho acquistato on line in Germania, la fattura mi è arrivata con la loro mwh (iva).

----------


## Lolly74

ho acquistato come azienda ma non è stato inserita la partita iva, e loro hanno pensato questo è un privato. Quindi hanno fatturato con la loro imposta. 
nel caso avessimo inserito correttamente i dati mi hanno detto avrebbero fatturato senza iva.

----------


## Niccolò

> ho acquistato come azienda ma non è stato inserita la partita iva, e loro hanno pensato questo è un privato. Quindi hanno fatturato con la loro imposta. 
> nel caso avessimo inserito correttamente i dati mi hanno detto avrebbero fatturato senza iva.

  Ciao (premesso che mi consola non essere l'unico ancora a lavoro!) in questi casi, ipotizzando si tratti di acquisti di modico valore, come ti comporti con l'IVA pagata in fattura?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La questione non è di poco conto perchè non essersi qualificati "soggetti IVA" fa si che l'acquisto venga considerato effettuato da privato.  
Qui, stando a rigor formale, non sarebbe ammessa neanche la deduzione del costo, proprio perchè si è effettuato un acquisto come privato e non come impresa.  
Ma sul Forum si trovano altre opinioni che dicono semplicemente di considerare l'IVA onere accessorio di diretta imputazione. 
Secondo me non è perfettamente regolare quest'impostazione. 
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> ... 
> Ma sul Forum si trovano altre opinioni che dicono semplicemente di considerare l'IVA onere accessorio di diretta imputazione. 
> Secondo me non è perfettamente regolare quest'impostazione. 
> Saluti

  Quoto. Considerare l'imposta un onere accessorio non piace neanche a me, tuttavia neanche ritengo conveniente chiedere un rimborso per poche decine di euro. 
Mi sono capitati pochi casi, in questi dedotto il costo e l'iva considerata costo indeducibile. Formalmente è un ibrido, magari non troppo corretto, ma il costo comunque è stato sostenuto, e l'iva è un credito che non recupererà mai nessuno.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il costo è stato sostenuto, ma se un soggetto si è qualificato privato all'atto dell'acquisto e non impresa, la deduzione a mio giudizio può essere contestata. 
Saluti

----------


## Lolly74

Per l'iva pagata in fattura .... costo indeducibile. 
Ma dal momento che non compare sulla fattura il CF/P.IVA dell'azienda .... anche il costo è indeducibile. 
Io l'ho considerato tale.

----------


## Niccolò

> Il costo è stato sostenuto, ma se un soggetto si è qualificato privato all'atto dell'acquisto e non impresa, la deduzione a mio giudizio può essere contestata. 
> Saluti

   

> Per l'iva pagata in fattura .... costo indeducibile. 
> Ma dal momento che non compare sulla fattura il CF/P.IVA dell'azienda .... anche il costo è indeducibile. 
> Io l'ho considerato tale.

  Per l'iva siamo d'accordo.  
Per il costo sì e no. Anzi, ormai mantengo il no perchè mi piace il confronto  :Stick Out Tongue: 
La normativa italiana consente di non indicare in fattura la partita iva del cliente, a prescindere dal fatto che questo ne sia provvisto o meno. La normativa inoltre impone al cliente di comunicare al fornitore l'eventuale diverso trattamento fiscale da applicargli (ad esempio penso alle lettere di intento) ed in questi casi è strutturata sia la forma di comunicazione tra cliente e fornitore che la conseguente comunicazione verso l'amministrazione finanziaria. Non mi risulta (se poi c'è, ignoranza mia!) che nei rapporti con fornitori comunitari sia prevista una struttura comunicativa specifica tra le parti. Se così fosse, un errore di comunicazione già punisce il cliente che si vede imputata un'imposta sui consumi che non avrebbe dovuto sostenere, mi sembra eccessivamente pesante caricarlo anche dell'indeducibilità del costo sostenuto.

----------


## Lolly74

> Per l'iva siamo d'accordo.  
> Per il costo sì e no. Anzi, ormai mantengo il no perchè mi piace il confronto 
> La normativa italiana consente di non indicare in fattura la partita iva del cliente, a prescindere dal fatto che questo ne sia provvisto o meno. La normativa inoltre impone al cliente di comunicare al fornitore l'eventuale diverso trattamento fiscale da applicargli (ad esempio penso alle lettere di intento) ed in questi casi è strutturata sia la forma di comunicazione tra cliente e fornitore che la conseguente comunicazione verso l'amministrazione finanziaria. Non mi risulta (se poi c'è, ignoranza mia!) che nei rapporti con fornitori comunitari sia prevista una struttura comunicativa specifica tra le parti. Se così fosse, un errore di comunicazione già punisce il cliente che si vede imputata un'imposta sui consumi che non avrebbe dovuto sostenere, mi sembra eccessivamente pesante caricarlo anche dell'indeducibilità del costo sostenuto.

  Non sono pienamente d'accordo con te. Dal momento che che è stata l'azienda a non comunicare al fornitore la sua partita iva, io per registrare correttamente il tutto ho messo tutto indeducibile.

----------


## La matta

Devo dire che nemmeno io sono molto d'accordo.
Proprio in ambito intracomunitario, che il cliente comunichi o meno la propria partita iva segna per chi vende lo spartiacque tra una cessione nazionale e una intracomunitaria.
Se chi acquista non comunica la partita iva, nessuno dei due operatori presenterà l'intrastat, perchè la cessione non sarà considerata intracomunitaria.
Quindi, se chi acquista poi si deduce il costo, iva o non iva, in realtà commette due diversi "peccati": deduce un costo di un acquisto _dichiaratamente_ non commerciale,  perchè se fosse stato inerente sarebbe stato obbligato a comunicare la propria partita iva, ed elude gli obblighi intracomunitari.

----------


## Niccolò

> Non sono pienamente d'accordo con te. Dal momento che che è stata l'azienda a non comunicare al fornitore la sua partita iva, io per registrare correttamente il tutto ho messo tutto indeducibile.

  Qui secondo me il problema diventa interessante: è l'azienda a non aver comunicato la partita iva o il fornitore che non l'ha recepita? 
Nei rapporti nazionali il confronto è semplice, e sempre a vantaggio di chi riceve la fattura (deduco il costo anche se il fornitore dimentica di inserire la mia partita iva, applico la ritenuta d'acconto al professionista che omette di indicarla in fattura....). Mi sembra ingiusto colpire il cliente per un errore amministrativo provocato dal fornitore. Se vendo camicie e la fattura è relativa all'acquisto di bottoni, sarà la noia di doverla illustrare in caso di eventuale verifica, ma l'inerenza del costo, secondo me, appare chiara.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La scelta di qualificarsi o meno "soggetto IVA" (in altri termini non privato) l'ha fatta chi acquista.  
Chi vende non deve fare alcuna indagine conoscitiva sulla natura soggettiva del cessionario e sulla destinazione dell'acquisto. 
Chi acquista deve qualificarsi come acquirente privato o come acquirente impresa/professionista, con obblighi e effetti fiscali diversi, che non restano relegati solo in ambito IVA.  
La questione dell'errata qualificazione dell'acquisto non è di poco conto perchè l'aliquota IVA non è omogenea a livello europeo ed è proprio per evitare arbitraggi fiscali che poniamo la tassazione nel paese di consumo (per le imprese/professionisti ovviamente) con l'assoggettamento agli obblighi INTRASTAT.   
Se il venditore intracomunitario ha tassato irregolarmente assoggettando la vendita ad IVA nazionale, c'è sempre la strada della regolarizzazione, con storno dell'IVA nazionale e assoggettamento dell'operazione ad IVA intracomunitaria.  
Purtroppo in questi casi la massima calabrese "A pratica ruppi a grammatica" potrebbe non funzionare con i verificatori; anzi confermato che si trattava di un acquisto in regime d'impresa, non assoggettato agli obblighi dichiarativi intracomunitari, scatterebbero tutte le sanzioni in materia, con applicazione anche per piccoli acquisti delle sanzioni al minimo della banda di oscillazione minimo-massimo.   
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> .....
> Se il venditore intracomunitario ha tassato irregolarmente assoggettando la vendita ad IVA nazionale, c'è sempre la strada della regolarizzazione, con storno dell'IVA nazionale e assoggettamento dell'operazione ad IVA intracomunitaria. 
> ....

  Questa mi piace. Con il rientro e la calma di settembre, esaminerò come regolarizzare questi casi. Fino ad oggi non ci avevo mai pensato ad una regolarizzazione. Mi avete convinto, metto i costi indeducibili in attesa di chiarimenti. 
Grazie del confronto, buona estate a tutti  :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

Buona estate anche a te!

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> Salve a tutti,
> ho un problemino.. Società italiana che deve fatturare a società usa. 
> alla mia richiesta del vat number mi hanno risposto che non hanno questo numero perchè non superano un certo giro d'affari... 
> COME FATTURO ALLORA?? 
> ma è corretto!?? 
> spero qualcuno mi illumini.
> Grazie

  
E se fosse un esportazione di merci (dal quesito qui posto non si capisce) applichereste lo stesso l'IVA in fattura?    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'esportazione di merci è non imponibile ai sensi dell'art. 8 del DPR 633/72. 
Saluti

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> L'esportazione di merci è non imponibile ai sensi dell'art. 8 del DPR 633/72. 
> Saluti

  Appunto  :Wink:  , la domanda iniziale mi pareva abbastanza carente di informazioni, se l'operazione cui si riferiva il collega fosse stata un'esportazione a soggetto che non avesse fornito il suo codice IVA non è detto che so dovesse applicare necessariamente l'IVA  :Wink:

----------


## Lolly74

> Appunto  , la domanda iniziale mi pareva abbastanza carente di informazioni, se l'operazione cui si riferiva il collega fosse stata un'esportazione a soggetto che non avesse fornito il suo codice IVA non è detto che so dovesse applicare necessariamente l'IVA

  Veramente la domanda inziale era chiara: 
società italiana che deve fatturare a cliente Usa. 
Il cliente non ha la partita iva e chiede come fare la fattura.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si ma poi qualcuno ha introdotto il caso che l'operazione fosse in ambito comunitario, questione che aveva poco a che fare con la domanda iniziale, giusto ? 
Saluti

----------


## Andy Dufresne

> Veramente la domanda inziale era chiara: 
> società italiana che deve fatturare a cliente Usa. 
> Il cliente non ha la partita iva e chiede come fare la fattura.

  Allora sono io che sono in difetto perchè non sapevo che la mancanza di numero di partitita IVA  per un cessionario extra CEE implicasse automaticamente che l'applicazione dell'IVA e il trattamento del cliente come privato. 
Pensavo che la domanda potesse fornire maggiori dettagli per verificare il tipo di operazione, se si tratta di cessioni di beni mobili (esportati si o no), se si trovano in Italia si o no; se si tratta di beni immobili situati in Italia si o no; se si tratta di servizi o assimilati si o no. 
La domanda, come posta nel primo post, mi sembrava mancante di alcune informazioni, tutto qui. 
Però prendete tutto con beneficio di inventario perchè sono un principiante.   :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Giusto per chiarire i termini della questione la domanda iniziale era questa:  Salve a tutti,
ho un problemino.. Società italiana che deve fatturare a società usa. 
alla mia richiesta del vat number mi hanno risposto che non hanno questo numero perchè non superano un certo giro d'affari... 
COME FATTURO ALLORA??
ma è corretto!?? 
spero qualcuno mi illumini.
Grazie   
La domanda conteneva un'omissione iniziale l'oggetto della fatturazione: bene o servizio ? 
Le ipotesi sono: 
a) se la cessione all'impresa statunitense avesse avuto per oggetto un bene mobile ricorrerebbe un'esportazione è quindi un'operazione non imponibile art. 8;  
b) se la cessione all'impresa statunitense avesse avuto per oggetto un bene immobile andava applicata l'IVA italiana trattandosi di un bene situato su territorio italiano; 
c)  se la cessione all'impresa statunitense avesse avuto per oggetto un servizio e questo servizio fosse stato svolto fuori dal territorio italiano, l'operazione era fuori campo IVA per difetto di territorialità.     
Saluti

----------

